# slingbow problems need help with arrow flight thanks:)



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

I recently got into Slingbows and decided to make my own. I bought a daisyB52 slingshot and took off the cheap plastic handle and modified a barnett black widow handle and attached it. I then carved out the area around the top screw with files to except a whisker biscuit. I then attached 7/16 OD tubes with a 3/32 wall The ones frogman uses. They were cut too 6-1/2 inches. I used a dloop and archers release.
I don't know the pull on these but i could pull alot more.

THE PROBLEM:

My arrows are not flying true they kick And wobble a bit before they straighten out. The arrow is A Carbon Express Thunder Storm Spined at 30#-50#.

Any help is needed

Thanks in advance JD


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

You and everyone else that shoot a slingbow.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply but is there a fix for this


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I know that if I shoot arrows with too low a spine rating they do that. Heavier ones shoot just fine.

and do you find that the tubes try to follow the arrow through the whisker biscuit?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

No not that I am aware of, I am a firm believer in paper tuning and have never seen any slingbow that will consistently tear clean holes, which translates to horrible accuracy with broadheads.

I would love to use a slingbow but until I get good arrow flight I will stick to traditional archery.

EDIT: And if there is anyone out that can consistently get good arrow flight I would love to hear how.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I prefer the arrow shot to the type of sling bow you have made. I too modded a B52 with a whisker biscuit. It's alright but I prefer the arrow shot or my Bill Hays Seal sniper shot gangsta to shoot arrows. I actually love shooting arrows with slingshots.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Rut


ruthiexxxx said:


> I know that if I shoot arrows with too low a spine rating they do that. Heavier ones shoot just fine.and do you find that the tubes try to follow the arrow through the whisker biscuit?


I have experienced it with a 45#-65# spined arrow and 30#-50# spined arrow, and yes i have had to pull the tubes out of yhe whisker biscuit several times


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I think you may want to raise the biscuit to get the arrow hole even with your tubes at least that is what I would try. I made one to shoot of the shelf and I get better arrow flight out of it than I did with my Bear Recurve. I am shooting 1535 goldtips and double 2050 tubes. It is a kick to shoot.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I've got a whisker biscuit on one of my slingbows but , to be quite frank, I prefer my own brush type arrow rests-

Neat slingbow Wingshooter !


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Wingshooter,

Not sure if you were shooting carbons out of the bear but I have never got good flight with carbons out of a recurve, I think that it is due to how quickly they recover from paradox. I know people that have but most shoot heavier spined arrows and load up on tip weight to get them to fly. Aluminums and properly spined cedar fly like darts out of my recurve.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice slingbow wingshooter and ill try that


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

August West said:


> Wingshooter,
> 
> Not sure if you were shooting carbons out of the bear but I have never got good flight with carbons out of a recurve, I think that it is due to how quickly they recover from paradox. I know people that have but most shoot heavier spined arrows and load up on tip weight to get them to fly. Aluminums and properly spined cedar fly like darts out of my recurve.


I have had excellent results with carbons but it took a lot of tweaking to get them right. On the slingbow I didn't think I could get good flight out of it. It only took a few minutes and it was shooting darts. I just got in from shooting it and even now I am elated about the arrow flight.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Raising the biscuit did work wingshooter 
Thanks


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:


> Nice slingbow wingshooter and ill try that


Thanks, I had to go shoot it and wanted to test it on penetration. I hung a set of yellow pages in my catch box 450 pages and from 40 feet they went through and stopped on my canvas back stop. I will have to try a thicker set. I think a set of blunts and a rabbit are in my future. h34r:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:


> Raising the biscuit did work wingshooter
> Thanks


Good, Here is my penetration test from 40 feet.


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

All archery arrows wobble in the first meters of flight (the amount of wobble depends on the arrow type and initial acceleration), you can fine tune but unlikely to cure it completely, it's all to do with the nock end accelerating faster than the point at launch (it could be the other way round lol), to get more consistency try shooting at longer range targets :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I've got a whisker biscuit on one of my slingbows but , to be quite frank, I prefer my own brush type arrow rests-
> 
> Neat slingbow Wingshooter !


Thanks Ruthie I need to make one with a wrist brace so I can up my power a little. I have been staring at my Star-ship MMMM


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome hope i get that kind of penetration


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome thread, lets see some 20yd broadhead groups.

Wingshooter,

You said it only took a few minutes to get great arrow flight, what specifically did you do in those few minutes? Did you bareshaft or paper tune? What method did you use to verify the arrow flight? Have you shot any broadheads? If so what type?

Here is a 30yd broadhead group, broadhead was magnus stingers bow was a Bear truth.



Result of well tuned stinger, complete pass through bouncing on the ground on the other side.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Valantine said:


> All archery arrows wobble in the first meters of flight (the amount of wobble depends on the arrow type and initial acceleration), you can fine tune but unlikely to cure it completely, it's all to do with the nock end accelerating faster than the point at launch (it could be the other way round lol), to get more consistency try shooting at longer range targets :thumbsup:


Arrow should be stabilized within 4 to 6 ft, if they are wobbling so bad you need to shoot at further targets you got problems.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Wingshooter,

You said it only took a few minutes to get great arrow flight, what specifically did you do in those few minutes? Did you bareshaft or paper tune? What method did you use to verify the arrow flight? Have you shot any broadheads? If so what type?

To tune this slingbow all I had to do was adjust the length of tubes. I no longer have any broadheads. About the only thing I hunt any more are pigeons and rabbits, broadheads would be a little overkill. The arrow flight is slow enough that you can see the arrow in flight and I get no kick at all. This is the only group picture I have at the moment I want to do a video showing how well this thing shoots.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

A blunt and a Pepsi can meet.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I think your design is my favorite, as is shooting off the shelf, might have to make myself one and give it another try.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

My problems was virtually solved but i. Think i'll try adjusting tube length too, any other methods of tuning ?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Even the 3050 arrows may be a little stiff. Put on a heavy tip and if you can use feathers more forgiving. At the speed we are shooting the vanes can cause a few problems. You should be alright with the biscuit though. Thanks for posting this I had not shot mine in a long time I had forgotten how much fun it is. I am going to take it out to the archery range and see if I can embarrass a few of the guys with there $600.00 longbows.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks wingshooter !!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> Even the 3050 arrows may be a little stiff. Put on a heavy tip and if you can use feathers more forgiving. At the speed we are shooting the vanes can cause a few problems. You should be alright with the biscuit though. Thanks for posting this I had not shot mine in a long time I had forgotten how much fun it is. I am going to take it out to the archery range and see if I can embarrass a few of the guys with there $600.00 longbows.


That should be fun ! Do report back


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a whisker biscuit on one of my slingbows but , to be quite frank, I prefer my own brush type arrow rests-
> ...


You may have to use stronger arrows possibly if you up the power a lot. When I first got into slingbows I was getting all sorts of horrible fliers where the nock seemed to be trying to overtake the point. A couple even shattered on send off which was most alarming. Then I read about 'spine weight' and stuff and made MUCH stronger arrows...problem solved ! A starship can be great for slingbows. One can move the arrow rest way to the rear giving all that extra draw. Or alternatively using longer arrows can be fun....some of mine are like junior javelins !

My current fave for arrows is a mini starship. Not much of an extension but lots of bracing. I've only got single TTB on it at the moment as I'm deciding how strong I think the cast brass forks are. But there's plenty of power with singles.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

ruthiexxxx what does it mean if my tubes are getting caught in the whisker buiscuit ?
Thanks


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:


> ruthiexxxx what does it mean if my tubes are getting caught in the whisker buiscuit ?
> Thanks


It means it's a bloody nuisance ! But seriously I don't think it can be doing the whisker biscuit much good. I hardly ever shoot that one so I can't say whether it causes serious damage or not . I much prefer my brush type ones. I'm sure it would be possible to rig up some stops to prevent it though if you really like the things


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

I always found forced flipping of the wrist made for much better arrow flight when not using a whisker biscuit. Just my personal experience though but I think it makes sense if the wrist is flipped forward the arrow flights don't hit the slingshot.

I found I prefer to shoot arrows bareback off the hand in the end though.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > ruthiexxxx said:
> ...


What you have there is more of what I had in mind. i toyed with the idea of a flip up rest on one of the long Star-ships but discarded it It would be way to much over draw. I need the wrist brace to draw the heavier tubes. The old joints won't take the strain. To much fun to little time.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:


> ruthiexxxx what does it mean if my tubes are getting caught in the whisker buiscuit ?
> Thanks


It means you are lined up with hole in the biscuit that fiber will take a lot of abuse I would just shoot it.


----------

